# pics & Vid!!!



## Innes (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.aqua-petsuk.com/vids/My_Fish.wmv <~Click for video

for those wanting ID's:








Tyre-track eel









Featherfin catfish









Bristlenose pleco









Hoplo catfish









Red Belly Piranha









Cardinal Tetras









Pepper Corydoras









Algea Shrimp









some species of long-nosed spotty corydoras









Corydoras oiapoquensis









Snail









Senegal bichir









Chinese firebelly newt









Spannish Ribbed newt









Spotted Salamander









Plattys









African Clawed Frog


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Kewl!!


----------



## howler (Apr 1, 2004)

Great pics! Wicked eel!!!  

Howler.


----------

